# youth archery



## magicman13 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm reposting this, as I put it in the wrong category last time.

I'm looking for a place to take my 8 year old daughter for archery lessons? Anybody got any place? I talked to the Oakland County sportsman club, but they are a little to far and they don't do their's until January. I'm in Macomb county and would like to find something sooner and closer. The nice thing about OCSC was they even provided equipment(no start up cost if she decide's she don't like it, other than the class).

Thanks


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Ask her school if they have the NASP program. That is free for all school children. NASP=National Archery School Program you can also find the info on the web.


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

Livingston Conservaton and Sports Association had a summer program one night a week, outdoors, equipment provided.

http://www.lcsa.info/


----------



## magicman13 (Apr 19, 2010)

there's now program at her school. and unfortunately Livingston county is way on the other side of town too..Anybody got anything on the east side?


----------

